# New Recipe ideas



## SmokeyJoe (6/12/16)

Hi all

Need some help. Im tired of my own DIY concoctions and since I have the creativity of a loaf of bread, i need some ideas for DIY recipes. 

Heres what i currently have in stock:

TFA Vanilla Cupcake
TFA Dragonfruit
TFA Vanilla Custard
TFA Toasted marshmallow
TFA Strawberry ripe
CAP Sweet strawberry
TFA Peanut butter
CAP Sweet Cream
TFA Bav Cream
TFA Caramel
TFA Apple Pie
TFA Banana Cream

Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas (6/12/16)

you could try, its actually quite delicious after a week

6% Straw ripe
4% Bav Cream
4% Sweet Cream
3% Sweet Strawberry
3% Vanilla Custard

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NeXuS (6/12/16)

@SmokeyJoe 

Hey,

You can use the Marsh mellow instead of the Ethyl Maltol 

Dragonfruit (TPA) 10 %
Ethyl Maltol/ MarshMellow 1 %
Strawberry (Ripe) (TPA) 4 %
Sweet Cream (TPA) 6 %


70/30 VG/PG my Preference

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NewOobY (6/12/16)

here's one you can try:

3% TFA Peanut Butter
2% TFA Strawberry Ripe
4% CAP Sweet Strawberry
1% CAP Sweet Cream
1% TFA Bav Cream
3% TFA Vanilla Cupcake
1% TFA Toasted Marshmallow
Give this one a couple of days to rest - no less than 4 days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NeXuS (6/12/16)

Sometimes less is better. I think going over 5 juices, well for me normally makes my juice fk out.. If that make sense.. You get all the explosive flavours at once if not mixed correctly. I find trying each one seperatly also nice so you can see what you have to work with

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/12/16)

Thanks to everyone. Ill give it a mix tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeXuS (6/12/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Thanks to everyone. Ill give it a mix tonight



Lets us know how it goes. Best of luck

Reactions: Like 2


----------

